# Baisse de prix de l'iPhone SE ?



## coxandgo (9 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour à vous,
Le bouton home de l'iPhone 5s de ma plus grande fille ne fonctionnant plus, et en attendant que j'ai le temps de le réparer, elle a décidé de me subtiliser mon iPhone 8 !
Du coup, j'ai décidé de m'offrir l'iPhone SE 2020.
Je ne suis absolument pas aux faits des stratégies Apple, mais pensez vous qu'à l'annonce officiel du nouvel iPhone 12 le prix du SE va baisser ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Septembre 2020)

C’est bien possible, je te conseille d’attendre au moins les annonces du 15 pour te décider. Mais ce n’est pas certain qu’il y ai des infos sur les iPhone 12


----------



## coxandgo (9 Septembre 2020)

Merci pour l'info !
Dans le doute, je vais attendre et user d'un vieux GSM Nokia trouvé dans un fond de tiroir


----------



## coxandgo (12 Septembre 2020)

Finalement, j'ai craqué...
Impossible de m'en sortir avec mon Nokia 1600.
Désormais, et depuis hier soir, je profite d'un joli iPhone SE Blanc 
À bientôt !


----------



## tantoillane (15 Septembre 2020)

Et bien tu as eu raison de ne pas attendre


----------



## coxandgo (16 Septembre 2020)

effectivement 
cependant, je  trouve le nouvel iPad Air très sympa avec son grand écran et sa connexion usb-c.


----------

